# Hard to believe Sunterra sale



## Spence (Nov 15, 2006)

> 5,000 Points Annually w/Interval International-Sunterra
> eBay Item number: 160049758004
> not my listing, but I wish it were, I'd sell all my points at this price!



Terrible description.
Nothing about non-transferability of Club.
One bid for $1.50/pt when ~30cents/point is about the norm on eBay.
Unbelievable.


----------



## svwoude (Nov 16, 2006)

Spence, You don't think someone actually will pay that much for those points do you? 
I agree I would gladly sell my points for that.
Steve


----------



## Spence (Nov 16, 2006)

svwoude said:
			
		

> Spence, You don't think someone actually will pay that much for those points do you? I agree I would gladly sell my points for that.  Steve


I hope not, I can get them from the developer for less than that.  I  emailed the 'potential' buyer.   The potential buyer's answer was:  I DID MY HOMEWORK AND THIS IS BEING SOLD FOR THE DURATION AND YOURS IS FOR LESS THAN 10 YEARS...I WILL PAY FOR THIS AND ONLY HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT THE UPKEEP EVERY YEAR UNTIL I DECIDE WHAT I WANT TO DO WITH IT IN THE FUTURE....HOW ABOUT YOURS? Obviously they didn't go to TUG U.  What are they talking about, less than 10 years?


----------



## PeelBoy (Nov 17, 2006)

*How much is it per point from the developer?*

I am confused.  I bought from the developer with 18,000 for 10,000 points, i.e. about $1.8 per point.  Mine is a deed week.  How about this one?  Is it "the air" or a deeded week?  If 30 cents is the norm, thats $3000 for 10,000 points.  I paid 6 times.


----------



## Spence (Nov 17, 2006)

*How much is it per point from the developer?*



			
				PeelBoy said:
			
		

> I am confused.  I bought from the developer with 18,000 for 10,000 points, i.e. about $1.8 per point.  Mine is a deed week.  How about this one?  Is it "the air" or a deeded week?  If 30 cents is the norm, thats $3000 for 10,000 points.  I paid 6 times.


How much it is per point from the developer is really immaterial but I've seen it from a high of about $4.50/pt to a low of $1.07/pt from the developer.  ~30¢ is the eBay going rate and right now you could get some for even less from Holiday Group.  Don't look back, go buy some more and average down!  The ownership you question was deeded to Ridge on Sedona.


----------

